# Bottle stopper



## Jargm (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi there iv come across this bottle stopper and just wondering where it comes from what's it from? Has the number (Rd no 295260)most grateful for ent help.thanks jim


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi Jargm,

It is a British Design Registration Number, similar to a patent number.
Rd. No.295650 shows the design was first registered in 1897, however, the item can be manufactured long after that date.

-
​


----------



## Jargm (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi Old Wiltshire thanks for your info jim


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2021)

Would have been cork lined and probably from a British food bottle of some kind.


----------



## Jargm (Mar 17, 2021)

do you no what it was used on Old Wiltshire?


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2021)

Could have been a broad range of products.  I've seen similar stoppers on Morton's table salt and Swan brand table salt bottles.  A very similar style stopper was used in the US for Mellin's Infant Food bottles.


----------



## Jargm (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you nhpharm


----------

